# Fuchstrail - öffentliche Touren



## LarsLipp (2. September 2016)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

hier kann man sich ob Mitglied beim Fuchstrail Verein oder nicht zu Touren verabreden.

Öffentliche Fuchstrail Touren sind Dienstag und Donnerstag gegen 18:00 Uhr mit dem Treffpunkt Bachgasse in Auerbach geplant. Die Touren sind eher gemütlich mit Bergab-Anteil und anschließender einkehr. Hier sind ausdrücklich auch nicht-Mitglieder eingeladen und angesprochen!

Selbstverständlich ist der Thread hier offen für alle möglichen Touren-Verabredungen.

Viel Spaß

LarsLipp


----------



## Das-Licht (6. September 2016)

...bist Du dann der Ansprechpartner, bsp. per PM, ob denn dann an dem jeweiligen Tag auch etwas statt findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (6. September 2016)

Hallo das Licht, nein ich habe nur den Thread eröffnet. Es soll wenn öffentlich bleiben also keine PM. Wenn wir was Vereins-internes planen dann haben wir noch eine IG die nur für Mitglieder ist.

Eventuell gibt es am Samstag eine Runde, Donnerstag plant jemand anderes...


----------



## Das-Licht (7. September 2016)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. September 2016)

Heute 18 Uhr Eiscafe Cortina Bachgasse Auerbach!
Hallo zusammen, ich fahre heute ein 100Kg+ Tour   Locker zweimal Fuchsen und fertig!
Wer Interesse hat weiß bescheid.


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. September 2016)

*Hier noch ein kurzer Text wie das Tourenangebot gelebt werden sollte!!!*


*Öffentliche Touren mit dem Fuchstrail!*

Um unsere Tourenplanung auch aufgrund der immer kürzer werdenden Tage etwas dynamischer zu gestalten, haben wir einen öffentlichen Thread im Ibc-Forum angelegt. Unter dem Bereich Lokale Bikeforen haben wir in der Region Odenwald, Bergstraße und Spessart die Gruppe “Fuchstrail – öffentliche Touren“ erstellt.


Hier kann jedes Vereinsmitglied Touren anbieten, zu denen gerne auch Nichtmitglieder eingeladen sind.


Wir möchten den Nichtmitgliedern jedoch ans Herz legen darüber nachzudenken wie oft man eine solche Ausfahrt in Anspruch nimmt ohne wirklich dem Verein beizutreten. Bei gefallen des Projektes und der Community sollte ein Betritt Ehrensache sein.


Uns ist aber auch klar dass sich viele Leute erstmal ein Bild über die Vereinsmitglieder und die weiteren Projektziele machen wollen. Aus diesem Grund seid ihr Herzlich eingeladen mal eine Runde mit uns zu drehen.



 
Wir bitten darum, dass man  bei einer eingestellten Tour kurz zusagt und wenn man doch kurzfristig verhindert ist bzw. das Wetter zu schlecht wird auch absagt. Es soll schließlich keiner aufgrund seines Pflichtbewusstseins alleine im Strömenden Regen stehen.


Wir werden sehen wie die Verabredungen über den Thread laufen und freuen uns auf erste Erfahrungen.   


Eure Fuchstrail-Crew


----------



## Vincejr (8. September 2016)

Hallo Fuchstrail crew,

Ich habe schon lange interesse mir den neuen fuchstrail einmal anzusehen. Weiss man schon ob es samstag eine öffentliche tour geben wird? Ich und meine begleitung hätten definitiv interesse.

Beste grüße vince


----------



## Meik_Bensheim (8. September 2016)

KORREKTUR:
Schaffe 18Uhr nicht. Komme gegen *18:15 Uhr *kack Stau.


----------



## tfdelacruz (23. September 2016)

Hallo,


wir wollen am Samstag zur Eröffnung einer neuen Geo-Naturpark-Strecke. 
Der Trailanteil soll dort relativ hoch sein, was wir gerne testen würden.

Jemand Interesse?

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/collenberg-co1


Anhang anzeigen 531212


----------



## Das-Licht (23. September 2016)

...also ich bin mit Sicherheit dabei... ...zu erkennen an meiner Knipskiste und dem Leprabike.


----------



## oligie (23. September 2016)

Habe auch Interesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (24. September 2016)

Dann berichtet doch mal, bin unterwegs...


----------



## tsaphiel (27. September 2016)

Jo, wie war's? lohnt sich der Ausflug?


----------



## Das-Licht (27. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-aus-dem-odenwald.463967/page-86#post-14076496


S.86 Beitr. 2145


----------



## Perga (28. September 2016)

tsaphiel schrieb:


> Jo, wie war's? lohnt sich der Ausflug?


----------



## Micro767 (29. September 2016)

TOP ! das Video und die Srecke !


----------



## Das-Licht (29. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/co1-collenberg.820320/

...ich habe für Collenberg mal einen eigenen Thread eröffnet. Vielleicht ist es ja im Interesse des hiesigen Threaderstellers und des Admins, das Collenberg-Thema dort hin zu schieben, um hier wieder über den Fuchstrail zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (2. November 2016)

Sorry, Off Topic.

*Mit wenigen Klicks den Fuchstrail unterstützen*

Entega unterstützt mit der Vereinsaktion 2016 Vereine aus der Region mit insgesamt 30.000€

Natürlich nimmt die Mountainbikeabteilung des RTC Bergstraße/Odenwald e.V. daran Teil und würde sich gern einen Teil der Unterstützung sichern.

Und hier seid Ihr gefragt, egal ob Mitglied oder nicht, votet für den Fuchstrail so viel Ihr könnt.

Los geht es ab Sofort.

Ab 8 Uhr bis zum 28. November 2016 um 10 Uhr kann jeder Besucher täglich, kostenlos und ohne Angabe persönlicher Daten seine Stimme abgeben.


Im Finale vom 28. November 2016 um 10 Uhr bis zum 30. November um 23:59:59 Uhr wird mit Eingabe der E-Mail-Adresse abgestimmt zwischen den drei Besten jeder Region.

Eingehende Stimmen werden manuell geprüft und nicht mehr live angezeigt. E-Mail-Adressen werden nicht für Werbezwecke verwendet und nach Wettbewerbsende gelöscht.


Es wäre super wenn Ihr den Fuchstrail nach Kräften unterstützen würdet.

*Danke im Voraus.*


----------



## tfdelacruz (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,
das Jahr 2016 neigt sich langsam dem Ende.
In den vergangenen Monaten haben wir viel Arbeit, Schweiß und Zeit investiert, um den Fuchstrail an die Stelle zu bringen an der er momentan steht.
Da wir aber noch immer ein Mountainbike-Verein und kein Trailbauunternehmen sind, würden wir in diesem Jahr gerne mit euch noch eine kleine Tour machen.

Der Plan sieht vor, dass wir uns am Sonntag den 18.12. um 11.45 Uhr an dem Eiscafé in der Bachgasse treffen und gemeinsam zum Ohly-Turm fahren.
Von hier aus fahren wir zum Fuchstrail, wo wir bei ein paar Runden Fuchs und einem Glühwein den Tag beenden wollen.

Hierzu sollte bitte jeder eine Tasse mitbringen und im Vorfeld seine Teilnahme über Doodle bestätigen. Die Zusage hilft uns bei der Planung.
http://doodle.com/poll/3qv4d7chd7qm3ciy

Wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer und bis Sonntag
Christopher

Facts:
Treffpunkt Eiscafé Auerbach Bachgasse
So. 18.12.2016 um 11.45 Uhr
Tasse nicht vergessen


----------



## Das-Licht (18. Dezember 2016)

Der heutige besinnliche, nasskalte, neblige vierte Adventssonntag lud geradezu dazu ein, zuhause bei Plätzchen und "Last Christmas" eine Tasse Kaffee im Kreise seiner Verwandtschaft zu genießen.... ...nun ja... ich mag das alles nicht so, und da bin ich wohl nicht allein. So fand sich heute eine überraschend große Gruppe hartgesottener Mountainbiker in Bensheim zur besinnlichen  Adventsausfahrt ein. 







Nahe der B3 trafen wir uns. 






Durch das Fürstenlager ging es stetig aufwärts in Richtung Ohly-Turm.






Nässe und Nebel taten dem Erlebnis keinen Abbruch. Ins Schwitzen kam man trotz lediglich +3°C. 






Am Wendepunkt der Route; am Ohly-Turm. 






Umkleiden für die Abfahrt. Sichtweite stellenweise keine 30 Meter. 






Noch einmal Sammeln vor dem Fuchstrail. 






Und nun...






...begann der Zieleinlauf.






Eine sehr gut und auch anspruchsvoll angelegte Strecke. 






Nicht nur der Weihnachtsmann nebst Rentier Rudolf können fliegen...






...auch die Fuchstrailspezialisten könnten so die Geschenke ausliefern. 






Zum Abschluß gab es dann noch Glühwein für Alle. 






Gemütliches Beisammensein in der sportlichen Variante. 






Schön war´s. Vielen Dank an die Veranstalter.


----------



## open-air (18. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Bilder, danke für die Doku


----------



## LarsLipp (19. Dezember 2016)

Schöner Bericht, hoffe das nächste mal mit am Start zu sein.


----------



## codit (31. Dezember 2016)

Heute Nachmittag hab ich eine Bikebrille an der Zeppelinhütte gefunden. Der Eigentümer kann sich unter Nennung der Marke per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## freakystylez (5. Januar 2017)

Gibts eigentlich derzeit immernoch die Möglichkeit, den Fuchstrail mal kennen zu lernen?


----------



## LarsLipp (6. Januar 2017)

Aber sicher doch. Ich bin allerdings bis Mitte Februar raus. Entweder hier oder auch in der Feierabendrunde mal anfragen bzw. schauen wann gefahren wird. 

Ansonsten gerne auch mal Kontaktaufnahme per PN... Im Forum verabreden sich nur noch wenige...


----------



## Das-Licht (7. Mai 2017)

Gestern war Saisonopening am Fuchstrail. Auf dem Rückweg von Stromberg bin ich dann dort noch nachmittags kurz vorbei gekommen. Wie immer bei dem Fuchstrail Team, eine gelungene Veranstaltung, die bei dem Wetter weit über 100 Teilnehmer anzog.  Kommentarlos setze ich hier nun mal einige Bilder von gestern ein. Die kurze Zeitspanne erlaubte mir keine große Bildersammlung. Schließlich wollte ich ja auch noch fahren.


----------



## Bjunior (23. Mai 2017)

Schön habters da. Leider hab ich den Saisonauftakt verpasst und kenne auch niemanden der da unterwegs ist. Hat jemand mal Lust mir das ganze dort zu zeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (23. Mai 2017)

Kommst am Donnerstag einfach um 11:00 Uhr an die Bachgass an der Eisdiele in Auerbach.


----------



## Bjunior (23. Mai 2017)

Das ging ja fix. Was gibt's denn da? Hab ich was überlesen?

edit: Na was wohl, steht ja gleich im ersten Beitrag


----------



## pytek (4. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ist das hier der Einstieg im unterem Bereich zum Trail?


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Februar 2019)

@pytek Du bist Mitglied? Falls ja: bitte die http://fuchstrail.de/ beachten. Strecken zur Zeit gesperrt.
Du bist kein Mitglied: dann auch auf die Seite und Mitglied werden. Die Strecke ist ausschließlich für Fuchstrail Mitglieder. 

Ansonsten fahren wir sicher die Tage mal wieder (Samstag)...


----------



## HB3141 (29. Juni 2019)

Hi, gibt es auch für Nichtmitglieder die Möglichkeit für eine kleine Spende die Strecke einmalig nutzen zu können? Ich würde mir die Strecke gerne heute mal mit nem Kumpel angucken.


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2019)

Nein, die Möglichkeit gab es zur Saisoneröffnung. Einfach Mitglied werden, lohnt sich!


----------



## dotzball42 (30. Juni 2019)

Wo werden den die Schnupperfahrten publiziert? Würde mich auch interessieren bevor ich Mitglied werde 
Danke!


----------



## LarsLipp (30. Juni 2019)

Gibt keine Schnupperfahrten bzw. gab es eben zur Saisoneröffnung. Entweder mal die [email protected] anschreiben oder Mitglieg werden. Snd ja wirklich nur ein paar Euro und die Strecken sind es wert. Einfach beeilen und schon am Sommerfest am 17.08. mit teilnehmen!


----------



## dotzball42 (2. Juli 2019)

Ich meine ja die Schnupperfahrt(en) zur Saisoneröffnung. Ich habe im Forum und auf der Webseite schon länger beobachtet bzw. auf eine entsprechende Ankündigung gewartet. Auf der Webseite unter News steht zwar etwas zur Saisoneröffnung, aber auch nur der Flyer. Von Schnupperfahrt lese ich da nix. Habs dann leider verpasst.
So wie ich es im Forum gelesen habe, gab es ja wohl in der Vergangenheit ab und an eine Donnerstags Schnupperfahrt, leider habe ich dazu auch nichts aktuelles mitbekommen.

Ich wohne in der Nähe und kann mir durchaus vorstellen Mitglied zu werden und öfters zu fahren. Aber einfach Mitglied werden ohne vorher zu wissen was mich erwartet bzw. zu wissen, dass mir die Strecken liegen/Spaß machen möchte ich nicht.

PS:
Ich bin jetzt erstmal im Urlaub, anschließend werde ich mal die [email protected] wegen einer Schnupperfahrt anschreiben. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2019)

Donnerstags treffen sich ein paar der Füchse zu einer privaten Runde. Das ist keine Vereinsgeschichte und da gibt es keine Schnupperfahrten. Aber erst mal nen schönen Urlaub. Wirst schon zu deinem Ziel kommen und bestimmt auch Mitglied...


----------



## jjom (3. Juli 2019)

LarsLipp schrieb:


> Snd ja wirklich nur ein paar Euro



50€ als Erwachsener + 20€ falls man bei keinem Arbeitseinsatz mit macht.
70€ für eine Strecke die ich persönlich 3-4 mal auf einer Tour einbauen würde.
Macht 23-17€ pro Abfahrt/Nutzungstag. Nein Danke.

Echt schade, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt sich Tagestickets zu ziehen.
Wie z.B. der Verein in Heidelberg es bequem per Paypal anbietet.

Mit dem Ausschluss aller Nicht-Mitglieder ist die Fuchstrail-Legalisierung für mich persönlich zu einem Negativ-Beispiel für Legalisierungen geworden :-(


----------



## open-air (3. Juli 2019)

jjom schrieb:


> 50€ als Erwachsener + 20€ falls man bei keinem Arbeitseinsatz mit macht.
> 70€ für eine Strecke die ich persönlich 3-4 mal auf einer Tour einbauen würde.
> Macht 23-17€ pro Abfahrt/Nutzungstag. Nein Danke.
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich zu den Kosten, die Dir dein Sport abverlangt, ist das natürlich ein erhebliches no go, verstehe ich.
Du könntest natürlich auch mitglied Werden, in unserem Vereinsvorstand mitwirken und Dich um solche Dinge kümmern.
Die Mitglieder des Vorstandes haben das sicher vor lauter Bier trinken, Biken und Chillen völlig verschlafen.


----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2019)

Klar ist das nicht für  jeden die optimale Lösung. WIr hatten da schon einige Diskussion drüber. So lange sich da aber keiner drum kümmert passiert da leider nichts. Bei der aktuellen Anzahl der Mitglieder macht ein Tagesticket Verkauf ja keinen Sinn...

Es kommt sicher wieder mal eine Gelegenheit!


----------

